

Meteor, Docker, OpsWorks Deployment - alto50
https://blog.sunsama.com/meteor-docker-opsworks/

======
maxharris
Thanks for posting this! I work on a bunch of Meteor apps, and we're planning
to start using Docker.

~~~
khamoud
Great! Hope it helps. If you need additional help with meteor infrastructure
feel free to set up a video call with either me
([https://sunsama.com/kris/meteor_infrastructure](https://sunsama.com/kris/meteor_infrastructure))
or with Jacob
([https://sunsama.com/jacob/meteor_docker_aws](https://sunsama.com/jacob/meteor_docker_aws))

